
Trump Wants ‘Goddamned Steam,’ Not Digital Catapults on Aircraft Carriers - kafkaesq
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/05/trump-wants-goddamned-steam-not-digital-catapults-on-aircraft-carriers/526386/?single_page=true
======
krapp
If Trump is confused and infuriated by digital catapults, no one should tell
him about the nuclear submarines, lest he order them all to run on kerosene.

------
bcaulfield
For a moment there, I thought he wanted Steam, the PC gaming service.

~~~
cratermoon
The joke is that he wants steamships, fueled by coal.

